# is there a way to lose weight while gaining muscle weight?



## rammstein (May 3, 2012)

one of my books says it cant happen


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Did Paula Deen or her son write the book?


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Butter...sticks of butter a day is the key to lean body mass!


----------



## sassy69 (May 3, 2012)

You're more interested in body composition than weight. Lean muscle mass takes up less space, but weighs more than bodyfat. So depending on the proportions, you can sometimes reduce your weight by increasing lean muscle mass, and correspondingly dumping bodyfat mass. Additionally w/ more lean muscle mass, the volume of "body" it takes up is reduced - so you "lean out" despite increasing your muscle mass.

Some places will argue that you can't build muscle while cutting bodyfat - but at a certain level you can.

I think your statement is poorly worded and confuses terms between 'fat'/'muscle' and weight.


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 3, 2012)

Yes, you can lose weight overall while gaining muscle....if.... if you're fat enough to begin with. Do a Google search for "recomp diet".


----------



## bull3441 (May 4, 2012)

Muscle does not weigh more than fat, I really wish people would stop saying this.  A pound is a pound.  Muscle is denser(more compact) than fat and takes up less volume.  OP yes you can lose fat while gaining muscle, it's called recomposition.  Very hard to do natty.


----------



## effinrob (May 4, 2012)

muscle weights more then fat... 1 cubic foot of muscles weighs more the 1 cubic foot of fat...


----------



## Tysdon (May 4, 2012)

effinrob said:


> muscle weights more then fat... 1 cubic foot of muscles weighs more the 1 cubic foot of fat...



lol right? This dude even mentioned volume in his post.... what a retard.  This is him


----------



## lee111s (May 5, 2012)

Muscle is more dense than fat I think is the correct way of putting. So yea, 1 sq. inch of muscle will weigh more than 1 sq. inch of fat.


----------



## bull3441 (May 5, 2012)

effinrob said:


> muscle weights more then fat... 1 cubic foot of muscles weighs more the 1 cubic foot of fat...


A pound is a pound!  A pound of muscle is equal to a pound of fat.  A pound of muscle is more dense than a pound of fat.  Stop spreading ignorance.  You are confusing weight with mass.


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2012)

with enough hormones you can, hard for a natty if you've already been training for a while


----------



## fatsopower (May 5, 2012)

keep your protein intake up, get enough rest, do a sheeeeeet load of high rep squats - works if you work it!


----------



## BP2000 (May 5, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> with enough hormones you can, hard for a natty if you've already been training for a while



you dn't need any hormones besides the ones you have in you.  If you are fat and you start to diet and excercise  you will gain muscle and lose fat at the same time.  Your weight will stay the same but you will shed fat lbs. 

This is only if you have lot's of extra fat.  like 20% fat.


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 5, 2012)

Not at the exact same moment maybe. High insulin levels in the morning and post workout and lower levels at other points in the day may end in a day where you have more muscle and less fat. Or you can just try trenbolone.


----------



## gman10 (May 6, 2012)

absolutley you can............it's obvious that your not gonna accomplish anything extreme BUT I personally weighed 173 w/ a good amount of bf...... and in 4 months of eating a good higher protein diet and lifting/cardio, was 185 and actually slightly cut( I could see my abs fairly good).................so I can certainly attest  to losing fat and gaining muscle/strength......good luck


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> you dn't need any hormones besides the ones you have in you.  If you are fat and you start to diet and excercise  you will gain muscle and lose fat at the same time.  Your weight will stay the same but you will shed fat lbs.
> 
> This is only if you have lot's of extra fat.  like 20% fat.



ok I should restate that to say not if you've been training for a while, but if you're not in piss poor shape to begin with you won't make much progress in either direction

I know, I spent a good portion of my teen years eating high protein and maintenance cals (accidentally) and made very little progress except for slow strength gains. If you're already close to 10% bf with some muscle then you will most likely need to cut, bulk, or add hormones


----------

